# Sticky  Holiday



## nichub

Hi everyone, myself and Kev are away on holiday from today until the 17th of jan, if you are concerned about your child in anyway please see your GP/HV or attend A&E or a walk in centre if your very concerned, I will however still try and answer any questions but there may be a delay

Thanks 

Nic & Kev
Xx


----------

